# plant id?



## battu_co (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought this plant from my lsb labeled Anubias sp. But I'm not sure.


this fern like plant i bought without any label, it's growing well in my tank.



what are these plants?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first plant is definitely a large Anubias species. It looks like it has a very small rhizome, so expect the new leaves to be much smaller until it grows more rhizome.

The second plant looks very much like _trichomanes javanicum_, a fern that does not grow underwater, but is often sold as an aquatic plant. I bet it will slowly die if kept underwater.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Second plant _could_ be bolbitis, but the picture is bad. 
http://nhavietcafe.com.vn/aquapet/shop/images/bolbitis_heudelotii.jpg

I agree the first is some kind of anubias


----------



## battu_co (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope the second is not trichomanes javanicum. But, we'll see. I see a little plant coming out its base already. thx.


----------

